
China steps closer to precrime using AI - chewz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-ai-crimes-before-happen-artificial-intelligence-security-plans-beijing-meng-jianzhu-a7962496.html
======
tomohawk
This is nothing new in China - they've been arresting people before they could
commit a crime for decades.

